# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  الدوري الأردني الممتاز يشهد لقاء مثير انتهى بفوز الفيصلي على البقعة بتسعة لاعبين

## العالي عالي

نجح فريق الفيصلي من تحقيق فوزاً صعباً على حساب البقعة بنتيجة (2/1) في اللقاء المؤجل بين الفريقين من الأسبوع الرابع للدوري الأردني الممتاز والذي أقيم مساء اليوم على ستاد عمان الدولي وكانت الصعوبة في انتصار الفيصلي بعد ان اشهر حكم اللقاء البطاقة الحمراء مرتين بوجه لاعبيه الأولي لقصي أبو عالية بالدقيقة (53) والثانية للمحترف الفلسطيني فادي لأفي بالدقيقة (73) وشهد اللقاء ندية وإثارة من الفريقين إضافة إلى اعتراضات بالجملة على حكم المباراة يوسف شاهين.

ندية وإثارة :
مع صافرة البداية نجح النجم العراقي رزاق فرحان المحترف بصفوف البقعة من هز شباك العمايرة بالدقيقة الأولي وتحديدا بالثانية (45) بعد خطأ مشترك من حاتم عقل ولؤي العمايرة حيث أعاد عقل الكرة للعمايرة الذي بدوره سددها بجسد فرحان ليتابعها بالشباك معلنا تقدم البقعة وسط ذهول لاعبين وجمهور الفيصلي ومع انتصاف الشوط الأول تبادل الفريقين الهجوم مع أفضلية نسبية للفيصلي لتشهد الدقيقة (28) ركلة جزاء للفيصلي نجح قصي ابو عالية من ترجمتها بالزاوية اليمني لمرمى البقعة محققاً التعادل ومع اعتراض لاعبين البقعة على الجزاء ارتبكت صفوف الفريق وانكشف المرمى أمام المد الهجومي من لاعبين الفيصلي في أكثر من مشهد لتعلن الدقيقة (32) عن الهدف الثاني للفيصلي بإمضاء نجم اللقاء " عمر غازي " ليواصل الفريقين بالوقت المتبقي من زمن الشوط الأول إضاعة الفرص دون أن تتبدل النتيجة.

طرد وتوتر وفوز :
دخل الفريقين أحداث الشوط الثاني بطموح الفوز في الثلاث نقاط حيث حاول الفيصلي من تعزيز تقدمه بهدف ثالث يريح الأعصاب فيما هاجم البقعة بحثا عن التعديل لتشهد الدقيقة (53) طرد لاعب الفيصلي قصي أبو عالية ليسود التوتر أحداث اللقاء وتسيطر العصبية على لاعبين الفريقين حيث امتلاك البقعة وسط الملعب وهدد مرمى الفيصلي الذي اعتمد على سرعة حسونة في بناء الهجوم المرتد وتمرير الكرات الحاسمة للمهاجم الأوحد فادي لأفي الذي بدوره أربك دفاعات البقعة بتحركاته قبل أن يطرد بالدقيقة (73) لحصوله على البطاقة الصفراء الثانية ليزداد موقف الفيصلي صعوبة وسط اعتراضات على قرارات الحكم مكملا الفيصلي اللقاء بتسعة لاعبين بينما عزز مدرب البقعة خط الهجوم بإشراك قويدر والرياحنة في محاولة لتعديل النتيجة على اقل تقدير ولكن خبرة لاعبين الفيصلي ساهمت في بقاء النتيجة على حالها وكاد حسونة الشيخ وحيدر عبد الأمير أن يسجلوا في أكثر من مشهد فيما وقف المد الهجومي للبقعة بعدما استبسل دفاع الفيصلي بالتصدي للهجوم البقعاوي ومن خلفهم الحارس لؤي العمايرة الذي كاد ان يكلف فريقه اكثر من هدف بسبب ارتباكه حيث ارتدت أكثر من تصويبه بقعاوية من يد العمايرة لم يحسن فرحان وقويدر من متابعتها لينتهي اللقاء بفوز الفيصلي وخسارة البقعة.

وبهذا الفوز الثمين رفع الفيصلي رصيده إلى (13) نقطة في المركز الثالث خلف المتصدر الحسين اربد برصيد (16) نقطة وصاحب المركز الثاني شباب الأردن برصيد (14) نقطة فيما تجمد رصيد البقعة عند (8) نقاط بالمركز الثامن منهيا مبارياته ذهابا فيما يتبقى للفيصلي ثلاث مباريات أمام الرمثا والجزيرة وغريمه التقليدي فريق الوحدات والثلاث مباريات كفيلة بتصدر الفيصلي لمرحلة الذهاب إذا ما نجح بالفوز بها .

----------

